# Sirius: Emergency Info Top Priority



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"We Can Help with EAS"*

Sirius told federal officials that it can help with the delivery of
critical emergency information to consumers coast-to-coast.

In a filing recently sent to the FCC, Sirius said satellite radio 
"is an increasingly important distribution mechanism for
emergency information andSirius is fully committed to fulfilling
its emergency alerting obligations through participation in the
Emergency Alert System (EAS) to the extent possible."

Sirius said it already provides subscribers with emergency 
alerts and warnings through its "Sirius Emergency System,
" a channel that provides up to the minute disaster notification
and information. As part of the network, Sirius has a National
Weather and Emergency Channel dedicated to evacuation reports.

The satellite radio service also provides traffic and weather
information for 20 of the largest metropolitan areas, via 11
channels.

The FCC is considering issues surrounding EAS. As part of the
EAS changes the commission could consider, Sirius suggested 
that the FCC modify rules allowing satellite radio providers
to utilize an always-on text box available within a consumer
receiver to test its emergency alerting system and to notify
subscribers of emergency alerts and warnings.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

